# How did you learn your OLLs?



## hic2482w (Jun 26, 2011)

So I'm starting learning my OLLs this summer. The problem is I dont know what I should learn first, for example should I learn straight from OLL1-OLL57, should I learn them by trigger groupings, or should I learn them by shape groupings?


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jun 26, 2011)

hic2482w said:


> So I'm starting learning my OLLs this summer. The problem is I dont know what I should learn first, for example should I learn straight from OLL1-OLL57, should I learn them by trigger groupings, or should I learn them by shape groupings?


 
If you look up Badmephisto on youtube, he has some tutorials on this very subject. Right now I know around 33/57. Since I'm the kind of person that tends to learn from repetition, I'm currently using a spreadsheet whereby I can reproduce any case from a solved state and repeat it until it's in my muscle memory.

I started with 2 look oll and going from there.


----------



## cubeslayer (Jun 26, 2011)

Well, I suggest you first learn 2 oll. 
And then after that, learn an oll every day or two 
In regards what order, I can not say. I chose to learn olls by shapes because I found it easy that way. 
As to what algorithm for the oll, well that matters on multiple factors. 
Ask yourself: should I learn a more trigger oriented oll? Or, should I learn a more finger tricky oll? 
Happy cubing.


----------



## RTh (Jun 26, 2011)

I learnt them 1 by 1, of course I knew 2OLL before so it was a bit easier.


----------



## Zarxrax (Jun 26, 2011)

I started out with the "dot" cases (no edges flipped correctly). I've heard some people complain about these, but they were honestly some of the easiest ones, in my opinion. After that, I've basically been going through and looking at whatever group I think looks easy to recognize, learn all the cases for that group, then choose a new group.

The "L" shapes group has been giving me the most trouble, so I would recommend maybe save it for last, because its caused me to stop learning OLLs for like a month now, while I try to keep them straight in my head.

I'm learning them almost exclusively through using my CaseTrainer app. It lets me quickly run through them all every day.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm currently doing it by grouping them into their shapes. I made a image, where I put all 57 OLLs, and split them up by groups, with a red line. I then learn each group, so recognition is much easier for me.


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 26, 2011)

I told myself to learn at least 2 per day. I would gradually memorise the algs for one 'shape', then move onto the next and so on.


----------



## teller (Jun 26, 2011)

Badmephisto more or less grouped them by difficulty and algorithm similarity, but there's nothing stopping you from skipping around. Like many have posted above, I gravitated toward common shapes. For example 7, 8, 11, and 12 all have a similar surface appearance, and if you only know two of them, it's frustrating. You'll be like, "Aha! I know this case! No...wait...I don't...sigh..." Still, his algorithms are among the easiest to learn. Once you've filled in all 57 you can go back and replace ones you genuinely dislike by shopping around.

Beginning with the dot cases will eliminate the most costly of your 2-Look system, so I would encourage learning those early.


----------



## Verack (Jun 26, 2011)

I started with learning all those OLL's where no edges are flipped correctly (the "dot" cases) because they are the ones that take the longest time to preform 2-look. (I obviously already knew all the 2-look algs). I learnt about 1 or 2 per week. 
Some people say that you should learn the easiest ones first and save the hardest to last, but I would recommend the opposite. If you start with the hard ones you will have more time to practice them and you will get more used to them.


----------



## insane569 (Jun 26, 2011)

i learned from bob burtons site 
their grouped on shapes so i learned in groups of about 4 and went through about 2 groups a week
but on some of the harder cases i learned from badmephistos site he has better algs


----------



## Zarxrax (Jun 26, 2011)

Verack said:


> Some people say that you should learn the easiest ones first and save the hardest to last, but I would recommend the opposite. If you start with the hard ones you will have more time to practice them and you will get more used to them.


 
I would disagree with that because in my experience, what is happening is that because I'm having trouble learning some of the hard cases, I feel "stuck" like I can't move on until I get them mastered. If I had just skipped some of these hard ones, I would probably be closer to 75% done learning OLL now, rather than closer to 50%.
And while its true, you may end up getting more practice with those tough algs... if you took the other route, learn the easy ones first, you end up being able to practice LOTS of algs sooner, rather than just spending your time practicing a couple hard ones.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 26, 2011)

Learn by inverse/mirror groups. Like:
R' U' F U R U' R' F' R
R' F R U R' U' F' U R (inverse)
R U B' U' R' U R B R' (mirror)
R B' R' U' R U B U' R' (inverse mirror)

These groups are very east to learn at once.


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 26, 2011)

I went to mackys site and spent half an hour a day learning 7 or 8 a day. 
Then I got bored after two days and made the big switch.

I recommend learning them in groups of patterns.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 26, 2011)

1 a day keeps the algorithm backup at bay... 

I did learn full OLL when i was a CFOP person but I rarely use it on anything but 6x6 and 7x7 anymore, so I have forceably forgotten almost all of it


----------



## sa11297 (Jun 26, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvnrIujIbSg


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 26, 2011)

i did it by printing (or in my case drawing) each case onto a small card. then i learned the alg for that case and mixed the card with other cases i already knew then went through each card and kept doing it until i was comfortable with it. I was doing 2-4 a day and some of them i could easily remember in 10 minutes because the alg was similar to another. Also you could try learning more then one alg for an easy case so you can execute the oll from more than one position. All the cases in my opinion are actually quite easy although i cant get used the L shape cases and i still struggle with them. The more you do full oll during a solve the more you forget the amount of cases there are and they become alot easier to remember. You'll also find your times wont improve once you have finished oll but give it a few weeks or months and you'll see a difference.


----------



## michaelfivez (Jun 26, 2011)

I learned the dot ones first, I learned all eight of them at once (the algs are REALLY easy, especially if you have some experience in learning algorithms). I repeated each of them like 5-10 times, and then just did solves and when i got to the OLL I transformed it into a dot case and tried to solve it. Then I spend the next 2 days memorising them better. Then I moves on to the line cases with 0 corners done, then with 1 corner done etc.

I like learning a group at once until I know them a little and then just practise them, instead of doing 1 algorithm at a time


----------



## JyH (Jun 26, 2011)

My order IIRC:
All edges oriented
No edges oriented (basically 2-look)
T
All corners oriented
C
W
P
Big lightning bolts
Fish
I
Small lightning bolts
L
Knight
Awkwards (I would watch Anthony's video on OLLCP for these cases, as you'll already know the most of the algorithms, and it's pretty simple.)


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 26, 2011)

For me, i used Badmephisto's videos, Bob Burton's website, one of Thrawst's videos, and a video from The Westonian.


----------



## xabu1 (Jun 26, 2011)

I learned OLL by using F R U R' U' F' to get all edges oriented and then I learned all the cases from there. Then, I learned all the dot cases(no edges oriented correctly) so I had only 2 look OLLs, past that, I haven't learned that many, I just learned a few from friends


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 27, 2011)

xabu1 said:


> I learned OLL by using f r u r' u' f' to get all edges oriented


 
F and f are not the same thing. f r u r' u' f' will mess up the cube a lot.


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's what I did, with some mismatching here and there:

OCLL & EOLL [7 + 3]
Ts, Cs, Ps, Ws, and Ns (aka the Big Lightning subset) [2 + 2 + 4 + 2 + 2]
Big Fish and Squares [2 + 2]
Lightnings [4]
Knights [4]
Awkwards [4]
Ls [6]
Dots [7]
Is [4]
Small Fish [2]


----------



## xabu1 (Jun 27, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> F and f are not the same thing. f r u r' u' f' will mess up the cube a lot.


 
oh woops, I am used to the F and Fw notation, so it doesn't really matter with that, but I should pay attention to that, I'll go fix that


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 27, 2011)

I have no idea how I learned OLL. I just seem to know it somehow.


----------



## lugtuava (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you for all the tips. I'm also planning to learn OLL's .. hihi thanks mates


----------



## Jorghi (Jun 30, 2011)

Or you can do something called partial edge control/phasing(only 4 cases) and continue with 2 Look OLL algorithms.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?14501-Phasing-Explained-(ZZ-b)
http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Partial_Edge_Control

You can do it intuitively during f2l if you practice it. And its only about 1.5 additional moves on average(check the first link).

Edit:
But you should learn the OLLs because I'm still new too and don't know what I'm saying


----------



## cs071020 (Jun 30, 2011)

I am learning now^^I will learn easy one first and practice.and then learn others one by one and practice,so that you wont forget what you have learnt

I learned pll with this way


----------



## Godmil (Jun 30, 2011)

Just make sure you're doing them in proper solves. Failing to remember one and then having to look it up again will actually help you remember it better. As long as you don't decide to fall back on 2-look then you'll get through them in no time.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh what the heck, I'll learn some more OLL's too.

I dedided to go for grouping into similar shapes to make sure I get the recognition down properly.
Dots - Lines - Small L's - Long L's- Squares - Bolts etc etc
In between I'll tackle some pairs too like C and W


----------

